# Misc items needed for new skiff owner...



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

It is getting closer to built time and I am getting closer to getting home to enjoy my new Cayenne...

I need to start gathering all the little things like ropes and spare parts and what not. I am a total newb to the boat world but I fix helicopters for a living. I have a pretty decent list so far but I have a few specific questions...

Anchors - How big and what style is recommended for a 17' boat?
Basic tools - I assume I should have enough on hand to change a prop on the water? Anything specific I should be thinking of?
First aid kit - I've been flying in the Medevac for over 7 years so I think I have this covered...
Spare parts - Spare prop, hub kit, cotter pins, TM prop and cotter pins, qt of oil, anything else?
Misc items - ropes and tie off lines, maybe a fender or two?
Saftey equipment - I am planning on getting a handheld VHF but not sure what brand or model yet. Signal flares are required in Florida if I understand correct?

Now that I am typing I feel this is a very unorganized post. I apologize for that. Thank you all for your help and patience so far. Everyone I've talked to has been most helpful and I do hope I get to meet some of you in person one day. Cheers!

Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Buy 20' of the small bungee cord material that they sell in a roll, and some of the rings and pliers to crimp the rings. That stuff is really really handy. I use it to strap/bungee anything that rattles or moves. Partially because I hate stuff shifting around but mostly because things rattling while running drives me crazy.

Also use it to keep the tiller extension up off the deck when the motor is tilted up.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Where will you be using the boat you may not need flares unless you are in bigger water.

for a 16-25' boat
"Coastal waters means the Atlantic Ocean, Gulf of Mexico, and all bays, sounds, harbors, rivers, inlets, etc. where any entrance is over 2 miles wide to the first point where the distance between shorelines narrows to 2 miles."

A hand pump is always something good to keep.

For that boat you shouldn't need anything more than a plunger anchor.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Lou,
Here's the link to the safety items required by the Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission:
http://myfwc.com/boating/safety-education/equipment/vessels-16-to-259-feet/

A handheld VHF is a great idea. I have a waterproof Icom but Standard Horizon and West Marine makes good units as well. I carry a small first aid kit also, along with a squirt bottle of peroxide.

For tools and parts, you can probably get by with a Swiss Army knife/Leatherman, some zip ties and maybe a hose clamp or two. Make sure your insurance covers towing (Progressive does) or buy a Seatow or BoatUS annual towing policy. Money well spent. If you break down, you're probably going to be in shallow enough water and close enough to a ramp that it shouldn't be a big issue. As you're going to find, space is at a premium in a micro and keeping one on a diet will maximize the shallow draft.

For anchors, I have the smallest Guardian aluminum with a short rode and piece of stainless chain but I don't carry it all the time. It will hold the skiff in a gale. I also carry a Stick-it anchor pin as well as the push pole if necessary to hold me in position until help arrives.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Foul Weather gear that STAYS in the boat. You don't want to go out and have a storm pop up and realized you forgot it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

bananabob said:


> Foul Weather gear that STAYS in the boat. You don't want to go out and have a storm pop up and realized you forgot it.


Made that mistake once. It sucks


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

Toilet paper in a plastic coffee can will come in handy at times.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

You absolutely need flares in Florida. Also a whistle and fire extinguisher. Don't forget pfd's. Spec your boat out with appropriate rod holders if you happen to also fish with other types of fishing rods besides a fly rod, bilge with float switch, fuel water separator. Don't need fenders. Towel for stepping in skiff. Pliers. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

cptsdr said:


> Toilet paper in a plastic coffee can will come in handy at times.


I keep 2 rolls of TP in a heavy duty zipper top freezer bag, smash them flat instead of round and they take up less space, also stick boxes of matches inside the rolls, 2 of the small boxes will fit inside each flattened roll. Being able to go #2 and make fire are high on my priority list of things I want to be able to do lol


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

extra boat plugs and fuses are a must. 

After you put all the stuff on your list in your boat, you'll spend countless hours and years shaving it down to the minimum. Since I've had kids, I've found how handy a pack of unscented baby wipes are. Wipe everything from your ass to grease on your elbows. Throw a pack in the cooler and nothing's better to wash the day's salt and sunblock off.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I finally found a dry box that fits under my seat storage and it's worked beautifully. https://www.westmarine.com/buy/iris-usa--41-2-qt-water-tight-storage-box-clear--14018634?recordNum=1







various sizes and had to try a couple before I found the right one.
As far as first aid, I carry a pretty comprehensive kit including a couple bottles of clean water, benedryl, baby aspirin, sudafed, an inhaler, hibiclense, etc. I keep it all in a 2 gallon bucket with a watertight lid. An extra bucket is always a bonus. I dont carry all this on my normal outings but definitely on multi day away from home ventures.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

blackmagic1 said:


> I finally found a dry box that fits under my seat storage and it's worked beautifully. https://www.westmarine.com/buy/iris-usa--41-2-qt-water-tight-storage-box-clear--14018634?recordNum=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find. Typical West Marine mark up $25...here's the same box for $18
http://www.shopirisusa.com/weathertight-storage-box-41-2-qt-ucb-l?gclid=CIDDy-TP3NICFUcHhgodyUQM9g


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

First of thanks for your service Lou and come home safe. You would be surprised how much you can do with a 6 in 1 screwdriver a spark plug wrench and line man pliers. Enjoy your boat a remember pfds are the first thing on the boat.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's what I like to keep on my boat:
- First aid kit
- Dock ropes, maybe fenders but I rarely use them
- Channel locks (1 or 2 pairs)
- Flat head and phillips screwdriver and/or 10 in 1
- Lineman's pliers with crimper built in
- spare fuses
- A couple pieces of wire, and butt splices
- Electrical tape
- Hose clamps
- Zip ties
- Maybe a spark plug or 2 with wrench
- Handheld VHF radio
- Mask and snorkel (good for clearing things under the boat and also handy to have for exploring)
- Paper charts and compass
- If i only have one battery (no TM) I bring a jumper box in case I kill my battery
- Life vests, flares, air horn, fire extinguisher, whistle

- For trailer I like to keep a spare tire of course and also a spare hub and the tools to change it.

- Its also a great idea to have socket/tools required to remove the tell-tale hole on the outboard, because sometimes when you suck up sand or debris in the water pump the only quick way to clear it is by blowing/flushing it out from the top. This is from personal experience, I almost got stranded twice but was able to clear the gunk out with this method. (engine isn't happy when the water pickup is blocked) 

Almost all of the above I fit in my ACR ditch bag, and stuff it under the casting deck or in the console.When I list it out it seems like a lot of chit but It really doesn't take up much room.

Good luck with the new boat!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Lou,

I'm going to come up with a maintenance list for you when you come down. For now, it might seem silly but carry a paperclip on the boat. I've sucked up sand grains before and the motor wouldn't pee. Paperclip to the hole took care of that.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

EasternGlow said:


> Lou,
> 
> I'm going to come up with a maintenance list for you when you come down. For now, it might seem silly but carry a paperclip on the boat. I've sucked up sand grains before and the motor wouldn't pee. Paperclip to the hole took care of that.


A short length of weed eater cord will do the same thing and it won't rust.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

To celebrate your new skiff, a sixer of corona and lime and a nice sunset is a must for the first ride out dawg. Crap will go wrong on a new boat man so don't get frustrated.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow, guys, thanks for all the support and input. I'm going on pass fishing Montenegro next week. 1st of May I'll be closing financing on the boat. After that it's just a couple short months till I'll be home and I can't wait!! Thanks again to everyone 

Lou


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Extra cup holders. I've never been on a boat that had too many cup holders


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

blackmagic1 said:


> I finally found a dry box that fits under my seat storage and it's worked beautifully. https://www.westmarine.com/buy/iris-usa--41-2-qt-water-tight-storage-box-clear--14018634?recordNum=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a heads up, Hibiclens goes bad if it gets hot. Here is a quote from the MSDS sheet:
Proper storage of Hibiclens liquid: Store Hibiclens liquid at room temperature, *between 68 and 77 degrees F* (20 and *25 degrees C*). Avoid excessive heat above *104 degrees F* (*40 degrees C*), and light.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just a heads up, Hibiclens goes bad if it gets hot. Here is a quote from the MSDS sheet:
> Proper storage of Hibiclens liquid: Store Hibiclens liquid at room temperature, *between 68 and 77 degrees F* (20 and *25 degrees C*). Avoid excessive heat above *104 degrees F* (*40 degrees C*), and light.


FWIW Vodka serves the same purpose (and a few more) and isn't temp sensitive.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> FWIW Vodka serves the same purpose (and a few more) and isn't temp sensitive.


Everclear is even better but you better keep away from sparks and open flames!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

A good pair of wire cutters for hook removal.


----------

